# Wounded Florida Homeowner Kills Two of Four Intruders With AR-15 Rifle



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/wounded-fl-homeowner-kills-two-of-four-intruders-with-ar-15-rifle/


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/wounded-fl-homeowner-kills-two-of-four-intruders-with-ar-15-rifle/


Thank god the home owner will be ok. To bad he couldn't waste all four of the scumbags.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice shoot'n Tex. 
Get better soon, your too good of a citizen, we need you with us asap.


----------

